# Lucas Forumla/Advanced Nutrients.



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey all

Has anyone tried the lucas Forumla with Advanced nutrients, i know is designed for GH 3 part, not AN 3 part.

GH         N P K

G    2 1 6
M     5 0 1
B    0 5 4

AN        N P K

G    1 1 6
M    4 0 0
B    0 5 4

Is the lesser amount of N and K in AN going to blow the lucas formula out of wack?

Thanks for any responses


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2011)

Jbonez is the first person that come to mind and he is a great grower that uses Lucas Forumla

Here is a great read on Lucas ways
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41390


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

If you want to use the Lucas formula, why not just use GH nutes?


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 22, 2011)

imo, the lucas formula is gone the way of the dinosaurs....so 80's.


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link Ozzy, ive seen that huge  post before, i still cant bring myself to read the entire thing 

THG, I might switch to GH eventually, i just wanna finish up my AN nutes before buying mroe nutes, always wanted to try the lucas forumla.


Hal, if Lucas is 80's, what is 10's? 

Thanks for your responses all.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 25, 2011)

but its tried and true and proven beyond a reasonable doubt!


----------

